# Harvesting seeds



## Ptbo_Stonerz (Jun 15, 2006)

When growing a plant for seeds, is there anything special that has to be done to collect the seeds and how long should i wait befor i plant the seeds. I've bought weed befor and spent hours picking out seeds, 3/4 of them were no good, soft and cracked open with little pressure. I'm growing Lowriders as most of y'all know. I of the 3 I pollinated for more seeds and i just wanna make sure i do everything right to get as many good seeds as possible and a better crop with all the seeds, I hope i get more than 10 good seeds.

Another question, when a female is producing seeds, do the seeds look like big pre-flowers? The female i pollinated is full of bud but i see alot of BIG pre-flower looking things all over, they still have 2 white hairs comeing out of them, but they are 3-4x the size of the pre-flowers that grew before i pollinated her and i dont notice any on the other female.


----------



## GanjaGuru (Jun 15, 2006)

The best time to pollinate females is when she's 3 weeks into 12/12 or flowering.
Then wait.  It takes 3--4 weeks.  The seeds will be ripe when they split the calyx's to reveal part of the seed, about the time the buds are almost ripe.
Fresh seeds are non-viable as a general rule.  Each seed is created with a tiny bit of moisture inside.  They will not germinate until the moisture is lost.
In nature, this is to prevent the seeds from germinating as soon as they hit the ground (approx. Nov.)  The best time for seeds to sprout in nature is the spring, so it usually takes 4 months or so for the moisture to evaporate, depending on environmental conditions (rain, etc.)
You can avoid the long wait by putting the seeds in an air-tight container with a silica sack--those little bags they put in medicine.  Or siimply leave them loose in a drawer.  Sealed with silica they'll be ready in a week or 2, loose in a drawer depends on ambient humidity, about 2--4 weeks.

I think you're confusing pre-flowers with calyx's.


----------



## Ptbo_Stonerz (Jun 16, 2006)

Hey GG thanx for the reply. Ive included a pic of the "pre-flowers", calyx's or seed pods whatever they are, ive never grown before so i dont know the proper terms for all parts of an M.j plant. The plant is a lowrider, autoflowering variety, I plooinated her as soon as the male was ready, the male and female were only 5 days apart in age. The female showed sex at day 22 and started showing budsites about 4 days later thats when i pollinated her. Lowriders are done growing in 60-65 days from seed to bud. I have at least 4 weeks if not 5.5 weeks from the day i pollinated to harvest so hopefully the timeframe will be good for good seeds. Heres  the pic, can yoiu tell me the proper name for what im seeing, thees's things are only on the plant i pollinated.


----------



## GanjaGuru (Jun 16, 2006)

The pic is blurry, but it looks like the arrows are indicating calyx's.
Generally, all females grow calyx's.  In an unpollinated female they are called false calyx's.
And like you mentioned, unpollinated they are usually much smaller than the calyx's that contain seeds.
To make sure, give one of the big one's a squeeze.  If there's a seed in there you'll know.


----------



## skunk (Jun 26, 2006)

can you send another pic of the whole plant . it kinda lookes like a hermie to me .


----------



## Ptbo_Stonerz (Jun 26, 2006)

Hey skunk, it deffinately aint a hermie. I polinated her, i've already cut a small branch off and inside the pods are seeds, they should be fully mature and ready for harvest within the next 14 days.


----------



## GreenDayGirl (Jun 26, 2006)

Just out of curiosity does anyone have a picture of a "hermie". I had a plant that was different than the rest and when I pulled her she was full of premature seeds. She was NEVER exposed to a male. The rest of the girls seem ok still.


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Jun 26, 2006)

GreenDayGirl said:
			
		

> Just out of curiosity does anyone have a picture of a "hermie". I had a plant that was different than the rest and when I pulled her she was full of premature seeds. She was NEVER exposed to a male. The rest of the girls seem ok still.


*GreenDayGirl  here is the best pic i could find for ya and it's not that great of a pic.  *


----------



## Mutt (Jun 26, 2006)

Hick has one posted in the sex. ed. thread as well.
http://www.marijuanapassion.com/forum/showthread.php?t=2026


----------



## GreenDayGirl (Jun 26, 2006)

Whew! Thats what it was. That plant's light got all screwed up when we moved (it was one of the 2 that flowered on their own, the other was fine). The "girls" seem to be fine. Lets keep our fingers crossed


----------

